# Crankset



## swee'pea99 (5 Apr 2009)

Just reclaimed my old Carlton from a long term loan for another friend, only to find the numpty who had it last has cross-threaded the right hand pedal and completely knackered the right hand crank. Anyone have a two-ring crank that might fit? 52/42, 53/39, anything thereabouts. Doesn't have to be fancy, doesn't matter if it's a bit worn, as long as it works. He just needs transport. Any offers gratefully received.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Apr 2009)

Hi Lee - thanks for responding. Nope - square. The one that's on there is a Raleigh - an old Campagnolo one I have lying around won't fit - it sort of does, but it won't go on all the way - which I'm guessing means it's a Shimano square fit. If anyone knows otherwise, needless to say, I'd be grateful for any advice. But no, definitely not octalink. Thanks anyway.


----------



## gingerwizard (8 Apr 2009)

Hi, what sort of money were you thinkin of spending as i have some old Shimano 600 52/42 square taper cranks here that may suit ???


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Apr 2009)

You could get the original crank repaired using a helicoil. Any engineering shop should easily sort that for you for a couple of quid.


----------



## bonj2 (8 Apr 2009)

think i've gt one if you still need it?


----------



## bonj2 (8 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> You could get the original crank repaired using a helicoil. Any engineering shop should easily sort that for you for a couple of quid.



yep helicoils do rule.


----------



## Proto (10 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> You could get the original crank repaired using a helicoil. Any engineering shop should easily sort that for you for a couple of quid.



'a couple of quid'. Ho bloody ho. It's quite incredible how this country whose wealth has been built on engineering now values engineering skills so little.

The chance of a general engineering shop have a bike specific helicoil is very remote indeed, effectively zero. The engineering company may be persuaded to buy a helicoil kit, they cost about £30.00 but he won't be able to source one from his usual tool supplier, so he'll have to spend some time shoping around. When he's bought it he'll probably take a 1/2 hour making the repair. Charging £35 an hour, probably more.

So your 'couple of quid' will likely to be a more realistic £45+, but you'll be able to keep the really useful helicoil kit.

BTW Highpath Engineering offer a repair service, £20.00 per crank plus postage. But not surprisingly they will already have the repair kit.

http://www.highpath.net/cycles/special/repairs.html

Last time I needed on repairing I tried a very reputable bike shop in Oxford, Walton Street Cycles. Yes they could do it, but they'd run out of inserts and had lost the special taps. Useless. My guess is you'll struggle to find a bike shop to do it. Mine went to Highpath who did an excellent job at a very reasonable £20.00.

BTW I run a small engineering company. I have most metric helicoil kits (up to M16) to hand, but still thought it better value to send it to Highpath.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Apr 2009)

Proto said:


> 'a couple of quid'. Ho bloody ho. It's quite incredible how this country whose wealth has been built on engineering now values engineering skills so little.
> 
> The chance of a general engineering shop have a bike specific helicoil is very remote indeed, effectively zero. The engineering company may be persuaded to buy a helicoil kit, they cost about £30.00 but he won't be able to source one from his usual tool supplier, so he'll have to spend some time shoping around. When he's bought it he'll probably take a 1/2 hour making the repair. Charging £35 an hour, probably more.
> 
> ...


Firstly, may I make the observation that you don't know me or what I do, so I am somewhat amused by the apparent tone of your post. If you forgot which side of the bed you got out of this morning, then re-read your post, it will remind you. The first paragraph sets the mood.

OK, that over I will tell you that I am a trained engineer. True I trained forty years ago then left my job (which I loved) to pursue a different role. However throughout the years I have been closely involved in engineering, not only do I have a friend who runs his own general engineering business, but for nearly all those forty years I restored vintage motorcycles. Not just "classics", but those manufactured in the early part of the 20th century which were built exactly as cycles were until relatively recently using cycle threads to bolt them together. And yes, even I carried a selection of helicoil kits of the sizes most often required so I am aware of how much they cost.

Perhaps it will now be apparent that I may just have a little knowledge of engineering, its strengths, weaknesses, and even just how helpful some engineers can be if they are truly interested in their work. Ye gods, I also have an appreciation of its value based on the history of engineering and the fact that I was the third generation engineer in my immediate family.

Throughout my restoration years, whilst I could cope with most jobs, there were others which needed special skills, equipment or accuracies not available to me so I had no choice but to make contact with local professionals. I got to know who would be prepared to do what type of jobs and who couldn't or wouldn't assist. The thing is, I made contact, made the effort and more often than not found someone to help. (I think I know which category you would fall into!).

My reply to the OP was not made in jest or flippancy, it was meant to be constructive. The OP was looking to save a bit of cash by not having to fork out for a new chainset, and that might be achieved by speaking to a local engineer. You know other engineers, and so would the OP's local man. If he couldn't help, then he just might know someone who can. What the heck, it's only a phone call or two, and if he has no luck then he is no worse off. My "couple of quid" comment was not intended to be taken too literally, but the job could and should cost less than a new chainset.

Finally, I think you have a jaundiced view of your profession. Not all engineers are so dismissive. Take a good steak with that chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Proto (10 Apr 2009)

Your post was misleading nad useless. A couple of quid is not what an engineering company will charge for fixing a clapped out old crankset.

Get over youself.


----------



## Proto (10 Apr 2009)

Your post was misleading and useless. A couple of quid is not what an engineering company will charge for fixing a clapped out old crankset.

Get over yourself. 


edit: repeated to correct typos.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Apr 2009)

I've said all I need to say.


----------



## gbb (11 Apr 2009)

If i may interject (sp) 
Sadly, if the OP were to approach an unknown engineering company, i suspect Protos observations would be right.
Helicoil kits are expensive, ( i use them at work, and they are about £30 for smaller threads, let alone larger ones) and the said company probably wouldnt have a bike speciific one anyway...based soley on that, said company probably just wouldnt be interested.

But, if you know someone as Gerry does (but its unlikely i assume) who does cycling / motorcycling repairs, who has the correct threads etc etc, you probably could get it done cheap...probably.
(i'm assuming) Gerry has a good relationship with his source...something the OP is unlikely to have.

To find some middle ground OP..perhaps its worth approaching your LBS.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Apr 2009)

Sorry to have sparked off a squabble. I did appreciate the original advice and took it in the spirit intended, but stil thought it more than likely that the helicoil route wasn't likely to be for me - not least because I have no engineering contacts. I'm PMing posters who've offered cranksets, which seems more promising to me.


----------



## Proto (12 Apr 2009)

swee said:


> If you want to keep it original, here is a very good chance Highpath could repair it. They do excellent work and their prices are very reasonable. Good luck with it.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (12 Apr 2009)

swee said:


> No problems Sweepea. The forum would be incredibly boring if we didn't disagree sometimes. I am pretty certain that without exception, everyone who responds to a query does so with the best of intentions and does not intend to start a major riot.
> 
> Proto......we may disagree as to how to do it, but at least we tried for a solution


----------



## Proto (12 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> No problems Sweepea. The forum would be incredibly boring if we didn't disagree sometimes. I am pretty certain that without exception, everyone who responds to a query does so with the best of intentions and does not intend to start a major riot.
> 
> Proto......we may disagree as to how to do it, but at least we tried for a solution



Indeed, best intentions from all. Sorry to have snapped but I do feel strongly about Britain's attitude to manufacturing in general and engineering in particular. 

Anyway, here's a picture of my 1953 Bantam, before and after.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (12 Apr 2009)

Proto said:


> Indeed, best intentions from all. Sorry to have snapped but I do feel strongly about Britain's attitude to manufacturing in general and engineering in particular.
> 
> Anyway, here's a picture of my 1953 Bantam, before and after.


That is a nice job. Is it the 125cc? Three speed with huge gap between 2nd and 3rd?

I had a later one, 1962 seems to stick in my brain. Good fun, but only if you were not in a hurry


----------



## Proto (12 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> That is a nice job. Is it the 125cc? Three speed with huge gap between 2nd and 3rd?
> 
> I had a later one, 1962 seems to stick in my brain. Good fun, but only if you were not in a hurry



Yes a D1, 125cc, 3 speed. No entirely kosher, although the 53 model was a transition year (that's my story at least). So could have a flat exhaust, and a smaller size barrel, but mine doesn't. I think mine originally had direct lighting, but I fitted a battery. Lots of bits are non original and I made lots of other parts - handlebar clamps, plunger and fork bushes and plunger pins and so on. 

Probably should be mist green but in 1953 black was an option (cost extra that's why you never see one). I managed to scratch the tank when my Ducati 750 Supersport fell on it 

Very pretty and sweet but a really terrible mortorcycle. Dangerously underpowered, I might have seen 50mph on the clock, but on the flat 30 is more realistic. My LOOK 585 has better brakes.

My mate has a mint condition 1962 Bantam, also a D1, very similar to mine but dual seat. A real beauty. He bought it 1972 or so, when he was 16.


----------



## gpnt (17 Apr 2009)

*crank puller*

You


----------



## gpnt (17 Apr 2009)

*crank puller*

you need a crank puller like the VAR model they made them in the 80's it clamps around the crank arm then pushes into where the crank bolt goes,quality heavy duty tool,but few shops would have it


----------

